# Oonie's Collection



## Oonie (May 7, 2005)

Brushes 
#116 
#209 
#213 (2) 
#217 (2) 
#219 
#222 
#224 
#239 
#242 (2) 
#252 
#266 
#272 
#318 (2) 

#129SH 
#213SH 
#224SH 
#239SH 
#242SH 
#266SH 
#316SH 

Lipglass, etc 
Bazaarish 
Be Seen 
Beaux 
Blue Memory 
Bowbelle 
Cavalier 
Chapeau 
Clarity 
Clear 
Courting Rose 
Crystal Beach 
C-Thru 
Cultured 
Darjeling 
Dreamstate 
Dreamy 
Elle
Flash Mode 
Flash of Fesh 
Fleur Delight 
Flusterose 
Gitane 
Good As Gold 
Green House 
Heartthrob 
Jewel Bright 
Little VI 
Lure-X 
Lustre White 
Magnetique
Magic Spell 
Moonstone 
Morning Glory 
Nico 
Oh Baby 
Opal 
Oyster Girl 
Pink Poodle 
Pinkarat 
Pop Mode 
Rayothon
Sexy Sweet
Sinnamon 
Spirited 
Spring Bean 
Squirt 
Star Nova 
Sweet Inspiration 
Viva Glam V 
Wonderstruck 
Zazoom 

Coco Framboise Tastee 
Jammoka Tastee 
Watermelony Tastee 

Pinkadot Lip Lacquer 
Veneer Lip Lacquer 

Sorcery Shadeblender 

Unwilting Longwear

Lipstick 
Bronze Shimmer
CB 96 
Cha Ching 
Chintz 
Coffee Shop 
Delish 
Desire 
Eden Rocks
Euroflash
Film Noir 
Flashtronic 
Freckletone 
Frosti 
High Strung 
Hipster 
Hyper 
Jest
Missy Plum 
Pink Apertif 
Plum Dandy 
Ruby Woo 
Shitaki 
Smoove 
Sol
Verushka 
Viva Glam V 


Foundation/Powder 
Beyond Bronze 
Blot Powder Medium/Dark
Foundation Stick NW43 
Select Sheer NW43
Studio Fix NW43

Cream Color Base
Hush

Eyeshadow 
Aquadisiac
Bagatelle 
Bamboo 
Beauty Marked 
Belle Azure
Bitter 
Black Tied 
Blackberry 
Blu Noir 
Brill 
Bronze 
Brun 
Carbon 
Chrome Yellow 
Contrast 
Cranberry 
D'Bohemia 
Deep Truth 
Elite
Embark 
Espresso 
Femme Noir 
Goldbit
Gorgeous Gold 
Greensmoke 
Guacomole 
Hepcat 
Hipnotique 
Humid 
Intoxicate 
Jasmine 
Juxt 
Krisp 
Leisuretime
Lucky Green
Mink Pink 
Mulch 
Mystery 
Naked Lunch 
Nocturnelle 
Oceanique 
Orange 
Parfait Amour 
Pink Papillon 
Plum Dressing 
Print 
Prose & Fancy 
Quarry 
Rule 
Rummy 
Scene 
Shadowy Lady 
Shroom 
Silly Goose 
Sketch 
Soba 
Sprout 
Steamy
Shushi Flower
Swimming 
Swish 
Tilt 
Trax 
Unorthodox 
Velvet Moss 
Woodwinked 
Yogurt 
Chrome Zone 1 (Brule/Pickle/Mystery/Gleam) 
Diana Eyes 1 (Vex/Up-Do/Endless Love/Soulsong) 


Paint 
Bamboom 
Tan Ray 

Shadesticks 
Gentil Lentil 
Gracious Me 
Lucky Jade 
See Me 

Mascara 
All Black Fibre Rich 

Blush 
Pinkerpeach/Trust Fund Doubles 
Reed 

Lip Pencil 
Chestnut (2) 
Currant 
Nightmoth 
Vino 

Eye Pencil 
Coffee 
Engraved Powerpoint 
Navy 
Smolder 
Teddy

Fluidline 
Blacktrack 
Dip Down 
Rich Ground 

Pigment _samples_ 
Black Glitter 
Blue Storm 
Bronze Glitter 
Choc Brown 
Coco _full_
Copper Sparkle 
Cornflower 
Dark Soul 
Deckchair
Fairylite 
Frost 
Frozen White 
Fucshia 
Gold 
Golden Olive 
Green Brown 
Kelly Green 
Kitchmas 
Lt Green Glitter 
Melon 
Naked 
Naval Blue _full _
Pink Bronze 
Pink Opal 
Provence
Rich Purple 
Ruby Red 
Silver 
Steel Blue 
Tan 
Teal 
Vanilla 
Violet 
White Gold 

Pearlizer
Hundred Degrees
Quiver

Tinted Lip Conditioner
Baumy Bronze

Misc 
Pencil Sharpner (2) 
Make-up Tool Belt
Bags (3) 
Fix + 
Gloss 
Creations MV1, MV2, MV3, MV5, Turquatic, Violetrix
Creations Body Blend Shower Gel & Lotion


----------



## Demosthenes (May 7, 2005)

^_^  You have Blacktrack!  I've been lemming that like crazy, but no MACs near me have it.  Do you like it?  Love your collection BTW.


----------



## Oonie (May 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_^_^  You have Blacktrack!  I've been lemming that like crazy, but no MACs near me have it.  Do you like it?  Love your collection BTW._

 
Thank you!!

And yes I love the Fluideline, before that I was using Carbon or Black Tied e/s as a liner.

And I found my Tan Ray Paint, woo-hoo!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 8, 2005)

geez, i'm jealous! how do you afford all that?


----------



## Oonie (May 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_geez, i'm jealous! how do you afford all that?_

 
It's probably over 2-3 years. And I don't have a lot of expenses that helps too!


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

Loveeee it.! 

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I  already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## gemmel06 (May 11, 2010)

Nice collection


----------

